# Charcoal?



## madirish (Jul 10, 2008)

What do you consider the best charcoal for smoking meat?  

Is Lump Charcoal the way to go or are briquettes better?

Is the Kingsford Charoal with Mesquite or Hickory any good or should I stay with the regular stuff?


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 10, 2008)

If your going to use charcoal, lump is best.. Hickory wood is better!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 10, 2008)

Generally, lump is better than briqs...........although I am pretty fond of the Rancher briqs, they are hard to come by these days.

Here is a link to a lump database that is full of good info if you have not already seen it.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2008)

What Fatback Joe said. The link has good comparisons, I've been there in the past. It's all good!


----------

